# The Rarest Doxa(s) Thread



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

With the recent post hinting at the possibility of something new I thought it would be cool to start a thread on the rarest Doxas'. Relatively speaking of course, it could be argued that every Doxa is rare...but let's see the rarest of the rare. The one-offs, the errors, the limited editions, etc...let's see them all!

I wish I had something to start this post but I have a very "common" (one of 300) Sharkhunter 750Ts'.


----------



## fink (Aug 23, 2007)

One of 150 T-Graph 2005 edition Proffesional


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

One of 100 2005 T-Graph Sharkhunter

One of one 40th Anniversary T-Graph Sharkhunter w/orange hour hand ;-)

One of 20 COSC Divingstar 750T


----------



## chipster (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I have not been around much lately but this looked like it might be fun. Here are some of the ones I have.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I will throw out a few with the description of the circumstances of my acquisition of the pieces.

300T Reissue Sharky. Still in the plastic after all these years, never worn. I bought this one from the original owner several years ago. He had a pro, and just never decided to wear the Sharky.









This is my Aubry bezel Synchron 300T. I found this one on Ebay, EARLY one morning and it had been listed in Switzerland. It had only been listed for less than 2 hours. It had a Buy it now price that was probably ~ 1/3 of its value. I snatched it up for a prayer, and was pleasantly surprised that it was NOS when it arrived. It doesn't have a mark on the clasp, and has never been polished.









This one is nearly as good. I am the 3rd owner. The 2nd owner had it for less than 6 months. The original owner wore it for a couple years, and then put it in the safe. It has never been polished.









This is my RR Caribbean. I bought it directly from Grand Cayman when the story came out that the dials had been misspelled. It has never been worn.









This is my 250T Sharkhunter. I bought it off a friend for several hundred dollars more than he paid. There are these around, but they aren't terribly prevalent.









This is my Poseidon 300T Divingstar. It is one of the few Poseidons that did not have the logo added. I bought it directly from a guy in Sweden. I was new to this game at the time. I paid him via paypal, and he mailed this watch to me in an envelope---uninsured. Now, I shudder at the thought of how fool-hardy this was.









This is not a Doxa, but it is a Jenny, and is pretty darn rare. I bought it from a guy in Germany, and have never seen another one like it really. (except in an old advertisement)









This is my Orange-dialed Divingstar. It is Automatic and I have only seen maybe one or two others, and they are not in this nice shape. I bought this off the gentleman that is pictured in Pete's orange Doxa book with it. It is the exact watch in this picture.









300 "no T" Sharkhunter. I honestly can't remember where I got this one. (EDIT: after a bit more thought, I am pretty sure that I bought it from the same Gentleman in Germany that sold me the SeaLab)









Again, not a Doxa but a Jenny and these really don't surface too often. Simon (aka "the flipper") sold this watch to me at a very fair price. I really like the color of it.









I guess that I have a few more that aren't as rare, but might qualify for this thread. I think I have wasted enough of your time with the pictures.


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, Jason those are stunners! What a GREAT collection! :-!

A little birdy told me that the SUB 300 Sharkie came with orange paint in the _inner_ bezel ring, on some odd models. I can't remember where I read that, but it sounded cool to me, so that's the way I painted mine.










This is my rarest Doxa, the Black Lung. It's never been polished, and it's triple signed and all original.


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

Half dozen 300t's. Might be a rare one in the bunch?


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Chris Mordaunt said:


> Half dozen 300t's. Might be a rare one in the bunch?


That Searambler is 1/1, there was only a Prototype made. And it was raffled off by DOXA for Sunami relief.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

these are my rarest Doxas:

300 (no T) from 1967, European version w. meter-bezel



Sub.200 T.Graph from ca. 1970, US-version w. ft-bezel



Pre-Sub so called Skindiver from around 1960


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

WOW...Great posting guys...this is just what I was hoping for, a collection of the rarest of the rare in one thread.

Keep 'em coming all!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll play here's a few of mine....
The Trinity...Coffee please no T








Clive Cussler White Shark








The infamos Army on original Tropic strap with signed buckle.

















No intro needed here....









































































Jason you have some stunning pieces!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

lilreddivinghood said:


> Jason you have some stunning pieces!


You have a couple of the "holes" in my collection also. ;-):-!:-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That Doxa Army is amazing...my dream watch right there!!!


----------



## krs (Nov 10, 2006)

jason - amazing collection. the sharkhunters look fabulous!
you have a lot of discipline to keep some of that steel wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

krs said:


> jason - amazing collection. the sharkhunters look fabulous!
> you have a lot of discipline to keep some of that steel wrapped in plastic.


It is not discipline at all...........It is the fact of owning too many dang watches.:rodekaarto|o|:-d


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

My black dialed Searambler T-Graph with orange hour hand must be one no? 1 of 1 I believe . Cheers -Ronbo


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

ronbo said:


> My black dialed Searambler T-Graph with orange hour hand must be one no? 1 of 1 I believe . Cheers -Ronbo


oooo that's nice. Did you order it that way?? Or did it come to you like that?


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

+1??? Thats a Really Cool Piece....Anamoly or custom?


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

lilreddivinghood said:


> +1??? Thats a Really Cool Piece....Anamoly or custom?


Red, it is a prototype that accidentally slipped out of Doxa S.A. when a newbie picked it up by mistake and shipped it out to an unsuspecting customer. Quite lucky for the customer, because I don't want to tell you how much the prototypes usually sell for if they surface. A couple years ago the SeaRambler 300T Prototype went up for sale privately. It was originally given away in a raffle with the proceeds going to a Tsunami relief fund after that Indian Ocean Tsunami of 2004. It sold for a pretty penny. I know, because I helped to proctor the deal. (BTW, I don't proctor deals......I did this for a friend)

Another AWESOME watch. (borrowed pic)


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome watches, guys. I especially like








and

and









Thanks, 
AJ


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW...What collections! 

I have a SUB 1000T Mil Pro, 1082/5000. Only 70 made and all sold out.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are my contributions to the rare Doxa collection

1. Doxa Pre-Sub



















my wife's Coralline. Unfortunately, the nice bracelet had been sold when i bought it, and ihave never been able to find a Doxa replacement.


----------



## griff609 (Nov 11, 2006)

The limited edition 750T Mil Pro, not rare in the sense of the older hard to finds but limited to 20 pieces.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

griff609 said:


> The limited edition 750T Mil Pro, not rare in the sense of the older hard to finds but limited to 20 pieces.


That's rare to me.:-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I would say 1 of 20 is pretty rare! Nice one.


----------



## Flux (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is my brother Sub 300 from the Aubry period. Classic Doxa except for two particularities: it is a Sub 300 Quartz (as you can see on the dial and also by the design of the seconds hand) and it is an orange Pro but the name on the dial says it's a Divingstar.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Flux said:


> Here is my brother Sub 300 from the Aubry period. Classic Doxa except for two particularities: it is a Sub 300 Quartz (as you can see on the dial and also by the design of the seconds hand) and it is an orange Pro but the name on the dial says it's a Divingstar.


Looks familiar. Congrats on a rare watch!!! Here is another pic of mine.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Some _beautiful_ and rare watches in here. I was all set to post my 75 of 92 Project Aware, but suddenly it seems rather common amongst this company of 1 of 1, or 1 of 20.

I'm half expecting someone to pop up with 1 of 0 made.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

OK, I'll play b-)

300T Conquistador HRV, DWL 1200T HRV, 5000T Conquistador - Prototype.

Pete


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> Some _beautiful_ and rare watches in here. I was all set to post my 75 of 92 Project Aware, but suddenly it seems rather common amongst this company of 1 of 1, or 1 of 20.
> 
> I'm half expecting someone to pop up with 1 of 0 made.


Post it up...let's keep this thread going. One of 72 is certainly rare enough!


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

SUB 200 Ladies *Vintage *NYMPH (Kathy's) *Not NOS.
*
SUB 200 Ladies Nymph 2009 Edition (Kathy's)
SUB 200 Ladies Coraline 2009 Edition (Kathy's)
SUB 200 Ladies Seamaid 2009 Edition (Kathy's)
Only *90 - 100* of the 2009 Edition SUB 200's to be made.

SUB 600 T-Graph Searambler 179/250 *Only 75 made.*
 SUB 600T Divingstar 51/100
SUB 750T Searambler 124/5000 *Only 100 or 107 made.*
SUB 750T Caribbean 59/250
SUB 750T Sharkhunter Military Edition 0610/5000 *Only 300 made.*
SUB 750T Professional Military Edition 1140/5000 *Only 20 made.*
SUB 750T COSC Divingstar 3090/5000 *Only 20 made.*
SUB 750T COSC Sharkhunter 3054/5000 *Only 20 Made.*
SUB 1200 T PRO DWL *34/99*

John


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

My only rare 1 ( of 20) 750T Divingstar COSC)
Alasdair


----------



## BERNIE (Feb 12, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> I'm half expecting someone to pop up with 1 of 0 made.


l guess the orange one can be count as 1 of 0 MADE.

Why ? Let´s hear Your speculations.;-)

Regards Bernie


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Did Synchron make the SUB 300 no (T)? The bezel is also in meters.

BTW...you are right the bezel on the Cressi Sub Quartz looks like the bezel on my SUB 300T Sharkhunter.

Does a SUB 300T SH with a SUB Quartz bezel qualify as rare?


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

No name on the dial?



BERNIE said:


> l guess the orange one can be count as 1 of 0 MADE.
> 
> Why ? Let´s hear Your speculations.;-)
> 
> Regards Bernie


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

I think romeo-1 got it! No automatic under the SUB 300....correction no Professional under the SUB 300.


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

BERNIE said:


> l guess the orange one can be count as 1 of 0 MADE.
> 
> Why ? Let´s hear Your speculations.;-)
> 
> Regards Bernie


I've never heard of a Synchron Sub 500 (!) - may be a kind of prototype? :think:

Other things I identify from viewing this pic:
Mid-size case normally don't match to Synchrons 
noT - writing 

The word "professional" is missing
"by Synchron" on dial 

The ridges on the outer side of the bezel are different from others (no saw tooth here)

top rare !!!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> OK, I'll play b-)
> 
> 300T Conquistador HRV, DWL 1200T HRV, 5000T Conquistador - Prototype.
> 
> Pete


Doc, U have probably forgotten to include your Rare 01 off Green Irish Star !


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

*I've never heard of a Synchron Sub 500 (!) - may be a kind of prototype? :think:*

If that is on the dial, you're eyes are better than mine:-d


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got back from Florida and finally I got a chance to post my contribution to the Rarest Doxa Thread.

First a Vintage 300t Synchron US Divers like the one on Doc's Bible. Doc says that this watch is hard to find!










Then an other watch from Doc's book. The NUMA watch 300t Reissue custom made Edition of One!










Talking about custom made here is a 300t Reissue Divingstar Poseidon Edition of One!










Now Editions of 20! 
SUB750 Military Professional nr 17 of 20 still in original plastic wrap!










And a SUB750 Military Sharkhunter COSC that I got in Cayman at SeaRaiders 2008. It was the last one of only 20 made and Landmark Jewelers in Georgetown kept it in captivity until I came along and rescued it! It saw diving action at Searaiders 2008 and 2009. You can see it on Subkrawler's reports of SeaRaiders 2009.










Hope you enjoyed these beauties!
Michael


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Awesome watches Mike! Did Jack at IWW do the NUMA dial?


----------



## BERNIE (Feb 12, 2006)

subpro300 said:


> I've never heard of a Synchron Sub 500 (!) - may be a kind of prototype? :think:
> 
> Other things I identify from viewing this pic:
> Mid-size case normally don't match to Synchrons
> ...


Holger is pretty near with his suggestions.

It´s not really a watch ( that´s why I would call it 1 of 0 Made ).

It is just a display prototype, a case with dial and hands but no movement.

The case is not midsize its a bit bigger than the 300T case and the bezel design is a bit like the one on the Aqualung/Cressi Quartz Models.

Regards Bernie


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

romeo-1 said:


> Awesome watches Mike! Did Jack at IWW do the NUMA dial?


Yes! Jack "the maestro" did both the Numa and the Poseidon watch! He should open his own line already!:-d
Michael


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

BERNIE said:


> Holger is pretty near with his suggestions.
> 
> It´s not really a watch ( that´s why I would call it 1 of 0 Made ).
> 
> ...


I'd still wear it


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

MTJO said:


> Yes! Jack "the maestro" did both the Numa and the Poseidon watch! He should open his own line already!:-d
> Michael


I'm contemplating sending him my 750T Sharkhunter and having an Aqua Lung logo added as a "tip-o-the hat" to the vintage models...


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

Great thread, thoroughly enjoyed it!:-!


----------

